# ics 4.0.3 update?



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

has anyone recieved this update yet? i heard it was pushed today. if so whats different and did you lose root and unlock?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

It hasn't hit any phones yet just wait a bit. Source is out so roms should start being able to change the bases

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven't got it yet.


----------



## csscmaster3 (Jun 15, 2011)

The source is available, so it should be possible to build 4.0.3 and release a update.zip. Not sure about root though


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks folks


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

4.0.3 is useless. No reason to build it because it doesn't even boot. No LTE code, no camera, no GPS, damn near nothing. Why? Because Google has yet to get all the proper distribution licenses.

And yes, I compiled it and tested it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

D-Life seemed to be saying it might be weeks before there's an actual OTA release of 3.0.3 to the G Nexus...

4.0.2 is running great for me, no hurry in my case.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> 4.0.3 is useless. No reason to build it because it doesn't even boot. No LTE code, no camera, no GPS, damn near nothing. Why? Because Google has yet to get all the proper distribution licenses.
> 
> And yes, I compiled it and tested it.


This.

I was gonna compile it, but then talked to jbq and found out it was useless.


----------

